

3 books every development manager should read - mrdoubleb
http://www.codovation.com/2011/09/3-books-for-every-development-manager/
Often, especially when small companies grow, good developers get promoted into leadership or management positions: Scrum Master, Development Team Lead, Development Director, or even CTO. I lately read three different books: Peopleware, Management 3.0, and Growing Software. I want to share this great and powerful introductions to development management with you.
======
aytekin
"Slack" is also a great read: [http://www.amazon.com/Slack-Getting-Burnout-
Busywork-Efficie...](http://www.amazon.com/Slack-Getting-Burnout-Busywork-
Efficiency/dp/0767907698)

------
j_col
I'd add "Managing Humans" by Rands to the list.

